# newbie needs help



## pjl4114 (Jan 20, 2006)

hello all i am a newbie and have a question about the connections i made. My STB is the VIP211 and me tv is trhe Sony XBR960. Connections are as follows. Dish cable to satellite in, componet YPBPR from 211 to input 5, ota ANT connect to VHF/UHF input. my question is on the 211 there is a connector tvset out i have been running cable from vip211 to cable input on the 960. Also useing digital audio output to onkyo receiver. should i be useing the tv set out connection? Thanks for any advice i may get. pjl4114


----------



## bhenge (Mar 2, 2005)

pjl4114 said:


> hello all i am a newbie and have a question about the connections i made. My STB is the VIP211 and me tv is trhe Sony XBR960. Connections are as follows. Dish cable to satellite in, componet YPBPR from 211 to input 5, ota ANT connect to VHF/UHF input. my question is on the 211 there is a connector tvset out i have been running cable from vip211 to cable input on the 960. Also useing digital audio output to onkyo receiver. should i be useing the tv set out connection? Thanks for any advice i may get. pjl4114


First off... welcome!!

Since the OTA tuner in the 211 is digital only, the main use for the 211 tvset out is to allow the analog tuner in your XBR960 TV (or FM tuner, or VHS... remember those?, or ...) to be able to tune analog OTA channels. I imagine if you had a second STB for digital OTA it would pass that as well. So if you want analog OTA, use it. You also want to check if your XBR960 has a separate coax input for 'antenna' and use it instead of 'cable'. Some sets combine the functions, some do not. The tvset output is an antenna output, not cable.


----------

